# Novel protein performance foods



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

Quick question - 

A friend of a friend has a Lab that is primarily a hunting dog, but he is hoping to run it in HT's. He has always fed the dog a performance food but lately dog has developed some skin problems. Long story short, the vet thinks it is a true food allergy and has suggested he try some non-chicken based foods. 

Looking at the lamb and rice options has him nervous - the fat and protein content is waaaaay lower than the 30/20 food he's been feeding. 

Would the Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin formula be a good option as a performance food? It's a 26/16 food. Anyone had good luck with that?


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

Salmon based, after one bag my boys smelled like a fish market.


----------



## jcasey (Mar 17, 2005)

FWIW - I tried the food you mentioned. My dog seemed really hyped up (more than usual :lol: ) on it.

So, now I am trying a grain free "low carb" kibble by Solid Gold. It has Turkey/Salmon as the protein source.

It is 42/20 - higher in protein than most... I am just trying it out now. Not sure if I am sold on it or not.

It is called "Barking at the Moon High Protein, Low Carb Adult Dog Food". I had to special order it.

Here's some info from their site http://solidgoldhealth.com/products/showproduct.php?id=81&code=120:
Product Description 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
New! Grain Free, High Protein, Low Carbohydrate dry dog food for performance dogs. 

Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein, min 42%
Crude Fat, min 20% 
Crude Fiber, max 4%
Moisture, max 10%

465 kcal / cup 

Ingredients 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Turkey | Salmon | Turkey Meal | Potatoes | Salmon Meal | Eggs | Olive Oil | Flaxseed Oil | Blueberries | Tomato Pumice | Broccoli | Carrots | L-Lysine | L-Carnitine | Dried Chicory Root | Carotene | Choline Chloride | Vitamin E Supplement | Iron Proteinate | Zinc Proteinate | Yucca Schidigera Extract | Marigold Extract | Copper Proteinate | Manganese Proteinate | Potassium Iodide | Thiamine Mononitrate | Ascorbic Acid | Vitamin A Supplement | Biotin | Calcium Panthothenate | Sodium Selenite | Pyridoxine Hydrochloride | Vitamin B12 Supplement | Riboflavin | Vitamin D Supplement | Folic Acid |


----------



## L. Zell (Jan 24, 2005)

I really like the PP sensitive skin formula, the dogs eat the same or less than they did on the Performance, and they look better too. I do wish it was higher in protein, but oh well.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

My pit has lots of allergies and he is on PP Sensitive Skin and Stomach. It does very well on it. Briezy just got switched to it from PP Performance because of her inflammatory bowel disease. She's been on it for about 4-5 weeks and is doing fine. Her stool is not quite as firm as when she was on the Performance, but her energy level is the same, coat still great.

Andy


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Try Canidae Chicken and Rice, 26/15.5, all natural. We recently changed and our dogs are doing well on it. See http://www.canidae.com for details and dealers.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Nature's Variety Raw Instinct is new, kind of like Innova Evo.
http://www.naturesvariety.com/content.lasso?page=1404


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

I have a dog with horrible allergies, inhaled and food. My problem was with performance foods, they are mostly chicken based, not usally a good choice with food allergies.After many, many foods, I have found eukanuba k/o ( kangaroo and oats) is a really good food, at least for my guy. Try looking at this sight it gives all the info on almost any dog food out there. www.doberdogs.com. Good Luck, it's not easy to find the right food.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

I wanted my dogs to eat Nature's variety or Canidae, but Britain did not like it, and Carbon had terrible gas.They did OK on Innova, but not great, and Brit still would skip a lot of meals.
Finally, when Whistler got so sick and quit eating anything, I tried Pro Plan sensitive stomach. I knew he liked Salmon as he always stole my dinner.
Britain eats it more often than not, often with added stuff, but everyone else loves it, and no more gas.
Never thought I would feed Purina, but so far so good-
Great skin, no change in behavior, still bad goldens.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Try Innova Evo. Grain free. Buttload of protein. Pretty spendy though.

Brian


----------

